# The problem with cordless



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Cordless tools have their place, but i dont think they will ever completely replace electric tools. My elecyric tools have more power, longer run time, and no incompatibility issues. I guess thats what the 8-track tape manufacturers said about cassette tapes ...


----------



## gthomas785 (Mar 22, 2021)

Early on I bought several high quality 50' 12AWG extension cords. I still see that as one of my wisest investments, at least as far as tools are concerned. I go around a job site use a corded drill, sawzall, circular saw, belt sander, jigsaw, router, etc. They never run out of battery and I have not had any of them die on me or become obsolete. Swapping the plug is trivial. The one cordless tool I do use is a DeWalt impact driver, that is a handy dandy thing if I do say so.


----------



## jim_bee (Feb 23, 2021)

My cordless tools are a drill and an impact driver. The problem I've had is that the manufacturers change batteries and it's impossible to buy batteries before the tools wear out. So I'm sticking to corded aside from the two tools I mentioned.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

The one problem I have with cordless tools and yard stuff is the batteries are proprietary, so you are either committed to one manufacturer or product family, or you resign yourself to a collection of batteries. I look forward to the day - probably never - when the industry gets together and comes up with the equivalent of standard A-C-D-9v,etc.


----------



## gthomas785 (Mar 22, 2021)

lenaitch said:


> The one problem I have with cordless tools and yard stuff is the batteries are proprietary, so you are either committed to one manufacturer or product family, or you resign yourself to a collection of batteries. I look forward to the day - probably never - when the industry gets together and comes up with the equivalent of standard A-C-D-9v,etc.


They will never do that. There's more money to be made if people have to buy a new set of tools and batteries every few years.


----------



## Norm202 (Apr 17, 2021)

On a side note, what bugs me, is that at the small locale chain of home improvement stores that I work at we sell all kinds of cordless garden and tools appliances. BUT WE DON"T SELL REPLACEMENT BATTERIES!?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

gthomas785 said:


> They will never do that. There's more money to be made if people have to buy a new set of tools and batteries every few years.


Too true. Like ink jet printers; they should give away the printer- the money is in the ink.


----------



## gthomas785 (Mar 22, 2021)

Norm202 said:


> On a side note, what bugs me, is that at the small locale chain of home improvement stores that I work at we sell all kinds of cordless garden and tools appliances. BUT WE DON"T SELL REPLACEMENT BATTERIES!?


I've found as a general rule, replacement batteries go out of production the same day you buy the tool.


----------



## Norm202 (Apr 17, 2021)

FWIW...I bought the BISWAYE battery recharge system about two years ago. Best buy I made in a long time. It maybe a China product but it does what it says and in spades. For my Craftsman over 20 year old cordless drill set the batteries would no longer take a charge from the supplied charger. The BISWAYE unit not only charged the old batteries but the new ion batteries are super and have a meter to tell you the charging status. Highly recommended. Only drawback is each unit is specific to a battery brand. Maybe an adapter could be made.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Norm202 said:


> On a side note, what bugs me, is that at the small locale chain of home improvement stores that I work at we sell all kinds of cordless garden and tools appliances. BUT WE DON"T SELL REPLACEMENT BATTERIES!?


I've found replacement batteries for my power tools online. They're much cheaper, and IME, better than the OE. I could get batteries for the cordless drill I was using 30 years ago, if I wanted.

I've seriously considered it, since it's pistol grip where I could get the heel of my hand (and therefore my forearm) directly behind the driver and get more force applied to the drill or driver bit, without it twisting my wrist.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Norm202 said:


> BUT WE DON"T SELL REPLACEMENT BATTERIES!?


Moved to a new area many years ago and opened a business. On a service call I found all the hinges on metal doors and frames had only two screws in each hinge, causing problems. I went to several hardware stores trying to find hinge screws (12-24 flat head with an undercut). At every store they told me, "We don't have any. People are in here all the time looking for them and we don't have any."

*I could not believe it! * There was a market that they seemed to be ignoring. When I got back to the office, I ordered 1,000 hinge screws. Once they arrived, we packaged them 12 to a tube and I went to every hardware store and left a notice saying that we had hinge screws for metal doors and frames in stock.

Having those screws in stock brought a lot of people in the door (mana for a new business!) and the small parts mark-up boosted out bottom line. Contractors were soon buying boxes of 100 and we ended up selling hinges with the correct screws. All from "People are in here all the time looking for them and we don't have any."


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

LOL... there is NO problem with cordless. Best thing since sliced bread, IMO.


----------



## colin123 (Oct 9, 2014)

I recently sold my 20v DeWalt reciprocating saw and used the money to buy a 30 year old corded Milwaukee sawzall the improvement is huge.


----------



## Norm202 (Apr 17, 2021)

colin123 said:


> I recently sold my 20v DeWalt reciprocating saw and used the money to buy a 30 year old corded Milwaukee sawzall the improvement is huge.


You're going to miss that portable unit for the quick job. And sure the old units might be better built, but 30 years old? No thanks.


----------



## colin123 (Oct 9, 2014)

I couldn't disagree more. I couldn't even get through a 4 inch cast iron pipe with DeWalt the Milwaukee chewed through it like it's not even there.


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

I love cordless tools, but then I'm a DIY'er that isn't going to run out of juice on a job site or really need the extra bit of power corded provides. I also think it really depends on the tool/job. Aren't corded drills pretty much obsolete? Next time you see someone on a metal roof drilling in screws with a corded drill, let me know.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

I've build some pretty complicated stuff and have no corded tools anymore. With the exception of my mitersaw and dust extractors. Also I don't believe one platform is necessary. We run Mafell, Milwaukee, Makita, Dewalt, and Metabo. 

Mostly Milwaukee. Milwaukee hasn't changed batteries in years. They've added the higher voltage stuff but they have kept their main battery platform. 

So we have a few chargers plugged in at a station. It's not a big deal. However if your constantly mobile that could be an issue. But we are at a job and it all stays in one spot until the job is complete. 











Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

NitrNate said:


> I love cordless tools, but then I'm a DIY'er that isn't going to run out of juice on a job site or really need the extra bit of power corded provides. I also think it really depends on the tool/job. Aren't corded drills pretty much obsolete? Next time you see someone on a metal roof drilling in screws with a corded drill, let me know.


Ya, as a DIYer, if I run out of battery, break time. For the odd time I use it, I still have a corded circular saw (cordless doesn't last if a sizable job), recip saw, hammer drill (gift) and a legacy corded drill. It actually came in handy a couple of weeks ago when I had to drill a hole for a dowel and wanted it to go in dead nuts straight at it has a bubble level on the back.


----------



## colin123 (Oct 9, 2014)

It depends on what your doing with the drill if I'm drilling 1/8 inch pilot holes I'll use battery all day but I love my chorded spade handle drill for large diameter hole saws or mixing drywall mud.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

jim_bee said:


> My cordless tools are a drill and an impact driver. The problem I've had is that the manufacturers change batteries and it's impossible to buy batteries before the tools wear out. So I'm sticking to corded aside from the two tools I mentioned.


That may be changing.

It seems there are battery manufacturers supplying the older tool market. For instance, I was recently given a DeWalt 18V drill and trim saw along with 2 NiCd batteries and the charger. Aftermarket replacements for this battery can be found at sites like eReplacements.

Some manufacturers even make NiMh and lithium which can be used with these tools. While using these would require buying a compatible charger, if you have a number of tools of this line and they function, the $150 investment in an alternative battery system beats buying $400 - $500 worth of new tools. This is especially true if you are a DIYer on a budget.

As for corded vs cordless.

I have P-C 20v MAX drill, impact driver and sawzall, which serve me well.

The drill and driver I mainly use when assembling projects and for relatively light home improvement projects. (The sawzall I picked up on sale (about $40 I think) when I was tearing down my old deck.)

While the cordless is convenient in many ways, it is sometimes not practical.

For instance, when I rebuilt my deck, I had to cut some 25 2x10s and six 6x6s, drill dozens of 1/2” holes through 2x10s, 4x4s and 6x6s, all pressure treated lumber.

My cordless system would not be practical or efficient in this situation, especially having to drill all those 1/2” holes.


----------



## Deaknh (Mar 24, 2018)

I run all cordless, everything, been around 6 years cord free. I have yet to encounter a job where I've needed a corded tool. I have plenty of batteries where I dont run out, and a multi rapid charger for super fast charges.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

I think we have at least 30 batteries. It's nice to have a battery for every tool and extras for all. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

My digital micrometer ate batteries and was flaky so I wired an external 1.5v AAA cell. You can get holders online or make your own.

If you must go cordless get a deep cycle battery and rig up a compatible connector arrangement. The connector has to hold up with the considerable peak current draw.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

quatsch said:


> My digital micrometer ate batteries and was flaky so I wired an external 1.5v AAA cell. You can get holders online or make your own.
> 
> If you must go cordless get a deep cycle battery and rig up a compatible connector arrangement. The connector has to hold up with the considerable peak current draw.


Sounds like a cumbersome way to get more run-time for a cordless tool. Extra batteries that fit the tool seem far more convenient.


----------



## KayBur (Jan 13, 2021)

HotRodx10 said:


> Sounds like a cumbersome way to get more run-time for a cordless tool. Extra batteries that fit the tool seem far more convenient.


This is also an option, although you can use different methods, everyone has their own method, you can try different options.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

Cordless is not all the way there yet.

I'm on the DeWalt platform for pretty much all my cordless tools now. This includes several drills, a couple of other tools, as well as an inflator, (for camping/air mattresses and it's in the car for emergencies), and a fan. Then the larger form factor for hedge trimmer and string trimmer. We have an electric Ego brand mower. So I'm a huge fan of the modern battery tech.

That being said, here's where I don't think it's quite there yet...

* I still own a corded Bosch drill. For woodworking, (specifically pocket holes), it's needed to have the power for hardwoods and can do dozens of them without issue. Also good for large bore holes using hole saws or deep holes into railroad ties if doing landscaping and using rods to secure them. (Cordless will work for both of these latter tasks if really out of range of cord, but just a little underpowered depending on what you're going into, and even with a 3Ah battery, won't last the length of anything other than smaller jobs. Larger batteries get too heavy.)

* The yard tools: the lawn mower i amazing. Quiet, get done 5,000 sq ft on one charge, no carb, no gas, no tune ups, etc. String trimmer and hedge just fine as well. However... I've tried/borrowed both blowers and power washers from others. Not there yet. There's no way anything battery powered touches my Husqvarna blower or Generac power washer.

Bottom line is these tools are amazing. They open up tons of possibilities and are hugely freeing from so many constraints. But sometimes you still need old school. At least for now.


----------

